# NEW TOO!



## Mouse165 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi everyone,

This is the first time I've joined a group like this, so I'm a little nervous. My husband and I have been trying for a baby for 6 years. Four years ago I had emergency surgery following a dermoid cyst bursting (I had no knowledge it was there). Following a year on a waiting list we had our first round of IVF. This resulted in a biochemical pregnancy. This summer we have had our second round and I'm six weeks pregnant! Our first scan is tomorrow and feel scared about what we'll see! 

Sorry for not using the abbreiviations not sure which is which.


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

good luck with your scan tomorrow, hope it goes well - you can always go over to "bun in the oven board" and there is a heading called "waiting for 2WW scan" - i'm sure you will get loads of advice and support there.
sending you lots of   for tomorrow


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Mouse

Wecome to Fertility Friends and Congratulations on your pregnancy!

You will receive loads of help and support from everyone on here and make lots of friends too.

Wishing you a happy and healthy remainder of you 9 months

Love
Lisa
xxx


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Mouse

Great news! Good luck with your scan
x


----------



## Zebra (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Mouse, welcome 2 FF. Good luck 4 ur scan 2moro
Zebra x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Mouse 

good luck with your scan tomorrow welcome to ff

love bw


----------



## Alvie (May 26, 2005)

Hi Mouse
Congratulations on your pregnancy!  I do hope the scan went well.
Please come and join us on the "bun in the oven" section, as mentioned by Safarigirl (I am also six weeks gone, after infertility treatment)
x
Alvie


----------



## stellamcg (Aug 19, 2005)

Hiya Mouse,

Congratulations!!!

I wish you lots of luck for your scan and the rest of your pregnancy.

I've blown a bubble just for you!


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi, welcome and congratulations...

Hoping the scan went well......and wishing you a happy 7.5 months!

Natxx


----------



## Abbi2 (May 20, 2004)

Hi and welcome

Congratulations on your bfp and hope the scan went well

Love Abbi xxx


----------



## Mouse165 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi,

Thank you for being so welcomming  . Scan went well. Heart beat seen. Very exciting.


----------



## Zebra (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Mouse, great 2 hear that ur scan went well and that u seen the bubba's heartbeat! That must have been both amazing and reassuring!! Try and relax now and let mother nature do her job. 
Love Zebra


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Mouse

Fantastic news that you saw the heartbeat!

Wonderful

xx


----------

